# Export von jar file mit externen libs unter Eclipse



## VooDooTom (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar schon gesucht und auch manche Information gefunden - auch hier im Forum - aber mein Problem konnt ich leider noch nicht wirklich lösen damit.

Ich schreibe gerade an einem Modul für ein existierendes Java-Programm. Das Modul ist funktionsfähig und hat keine eigene Main. Es wird als Modul eben vom Hauptprogramm gestartet.
Nun will ich nur das Modul und seine Resourcen aus Eclipse exportieren in eine Jar-Datei. An und für sich geht das auch ganz gut und es lässt sich auch starten vom Hauptprogramm aus. Jedoch verwendet ein Teil des Moduls eine externe Bibliothek(nämlich swing-layout-1.0.jar - um ein NetBeans layout einzubinden) und diese kann, wie ich auch hier im Forum schon gelesen habe, nicht so ohne weiteres mit exportiert werden.
Nun ging es in dem Thread hier im Forum um eine ausführbare jar datei und da wurde Ant empfohlen und im allgemeinen auf folgende Website verwiesen: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-eclipse.htm#Export-als-jar

Diese war auch aufschlussreich - nur ist mir nicht klar wie ich den Export machen soll wenn die Datei nicht ausführbar sein soll. Habt ihr dan einen Vorschlag?

Edit:
Also ich habe soeben herausgefunden dass man mittels Manifest-File ja die Datei laden kann. Das klappt soweit ganz gut und ist erstmal nutzbar damit.

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit die zusatz-Jar in direkt mit in meine eigentliche Modul-jar zu packen?

Danke euch - Tom


----------

